# Pregnant cow - discharge? :(



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

My cow should be 9 weeks along and was positively preg checked a couple of weeks back.

I noticed today that there is maybe a teaspoon of discharge coming out the back. Otherwise, she seems ok. I hope that doesn't mean there's something wrong her/the baby.

Tell me that's normal, please. I'm worried.


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Probably nothing cjb so don't worry! These guys can have us on high alert for no reason for them!!  Anyway was the discharge clear, cloudy, bloody or what? Would this have been her regular cycling time? L


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I couldn't really tell because it got dirty. She just had about a teaspoon of goop coming out her back end so it could be clear but just have some dirt in it.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

If is was more gelatinous or almost rubbery, it was probably just some pregnancy mucous. They can show small amounts at various times all throughout pregnancy. I would worry if it was blood tinged that she might be slipping her calf. Watch her close for the next day or two to see if she has much more that the little bit you saw tonight.

Rachel


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Look don't sweat it. Really either way, judging the cow is healthy, there is nothing you can do about it. I have a 4 year old that will have a clearish discharge for the first three cycles after she is bred, and I stopped thinking about it after year 3! Haha! If she was vet checked and not in any major stress since then she is probably still prego. L


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I will look each time I milk her. The vet said that calf would be the size of a cat by now so it seems that a miscarriage would be non-trivial. It is snowing like mad up here right now so I won't find it in the field if she does! I bring her in over night every night so I will check her tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully, she's fine.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

She had a little more at milking time and it is clear. I couldn't tell earlier because it just looked like a wet glob on her dirty rump. Now it is hanging down a few inches and clear.

I'm kinda bumping this too, hoping that a few more experts will weigh in here.

There is NO WAY a vet could get up here with the snow and ice right now so I truly hope that she is ok.


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

Could be nothing; could be that she already aborted and is now in heat. Do you have any other cattle? Is anyone trying to ride her at all?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I don't have any other cows and she's not acting like she's in heat. Wouldn't I have noticed if she aborted at 4 months? She was just confirmed pregnant a few weeks ago. Seems like if she aborted, I would have seen blood or some such?


----------

